# {Gelöst] Toshiba Excite Pro - Touchscreen funktioniert nicht - was tun?



## Raketenjoint (11. Januar 2015)

*{Gelöst] Toshiba Excite Pro - Touchscreen funktioniert nicht - was tun?*

Hi,

ich habe mir mein Tablet (Toshiba Excite Pro) vor etwa einem dreiviertel Jahr hier im Forum erstanden. Irgendwie hat aber die nachträgliche Übermittlung der Rechnung nicht  ganz so geklappt.
Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass der Touchscreen nicht sauber reagiert hat. Als ich letzte Woche kaum Zeit hatte, war es die Woche über nur im Standby an der Steckdose angeschlossen.
Als ich es dann wiedernutzen wollte, reagierte der Touchscreen nicht. Auf Drehbewegungen reagiert es noch, als auch auf Nachrichten.
Problem: Das Ding lässt sich nicht so einfach Neustarten, da dafür das Ausschalten per Finger akzeptiert werden muss. Tollerweise war es 100% aufgeladen - nach einer Woche habe ich immer noch elendige 60% Akku und krieg das Ding nicht aus.
Das nächste Problem ist, dass man bei den Tablets bekanntermaßen nicht das Setup aufrufen kann.
Fällt euch irgend eine andere Idee ein, außer:
- Auf Werkseinstellungen zurückstellen - aber wie?
- USB-Maus anschließen
- Remote-Steuerung erzwingen (?) evtl. über USB oder LAN?
- zu Toshiba schicken (warte noch auf die Rechnung)
- Auf"schrauben" entfällt. Ist ja alles hässlich verklebt. Da lässt sich sogar mein Handy besser öffnen. -.-
Oder könntet ihr mir zu diesen Möglichkeiten Ratschläge erteilen? Ich bin momentan etwas ratlos ...


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Toshiba Excite Pro - Touchscreen funktioniert nicht - was tun?*

Kannst Du es nicht mit einem langen Druck auf den Ausschalter "killen"? Geht bei den meisten Geräten wenn man den Button länger (< 10 Sek.) gedrückt hält.


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Toshiba Excite Pro - Touchscreen funktioniert nicht - was tun?*

Dankeschön.  Ich war früher nicht geduldig genug. Nach ca. 8s ist es ausgegangen. Nach Neustart funzt jetzt wieder alles.
Bin ich erleichtert.


----------



## keinnick (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: {Gelöst] Toshiba Excite Pro - Touchscreen funktioniert nicht - was tun?*

Super!


----------

